# Whats your reptiles names



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

What names have you all given your reptiles.
I named mine when first getting them Simon and Sinnita but I not 100% about it. They seem to have a diffeent name every week lol I think I will stick with Simon (if he`s a boy) but not sure about Sinnita . I was looking at australian names as they are 2 beardies As i noticed a member has one named Bindi But I got a greyhound named Bindi and thats because her father was an aussie dog. and Bindi was the name of Steve Erwin daughter (crockodile hunter)


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mine have awesome names some of which are,
rocky
morph
chomp
odd ball
sonic
tango
rosy
ron
lumpy
tony
snowy
spike
bosch
kody


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Barrack agama (Blue headed tree agama)
Billy bob the beardie
Henry the horned frog
Michelle Angelo (Cumberland slider)

Name some of the fish I have two hypnosternums called ronnie and reggie as they never leave each others side and a coradora named The pig as hes this big fat pink thing


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

BEARDIES -chucky (cos he was a bit evil when he was small) & jabba(cos he ate n ate n grew n grew) , itchy & scratchy the Sinai Agamas cos they had mites when i first got them, Mary, Mungo & Midge the Yemens in affection for the old tv cartoon i used to watch as a kid ! :lol2:


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

Charlie - veiled cham
Lola - BTS
Herbert - Beardie
Tokay - male tokay
Spotty Wotty - female tokay
Sherbert - crestie
Scales - royal python
Coco - ijxcoastal carpet
Olive - coastal carpet


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

3 BTS'- Jaya, Basher, Fatima(cos shes mahoosive!)
Plated- Homer, Ellony and Kellarn
IJ carpet python- Xena
Royal python- Merlin
Bullsnake- Bee
Rough scaled sand boas- Itchy and Scratchy
Boa- Brutus
Tarantula- Mars

Dogs- Kai and Blaze
Cat- Foxy


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

LOVE Barack Agama!!! My Beardy is Drachenstein, a name we picked from a list of Dragons from folklore, Drax for short. It also reflects my OH's love/fear (being Polish) of old vampire/horror movies (Dracula and Frankenstein!). I know the feeling tho', I originally called him Spike in haste, but thought that was a bit cliched (nothing against Spike owners of course!), just wanted something a bit different....


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

Rankin = Bob (had a BD called marley)
CWD Bruce (other CWD i had was Lee)


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

i got a stuffin, dumplin and stew  ideas for 2mars new addition please


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

beef and lamb?


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

We,ve got:

Lily and Winston (Boxers)

Ferrets:Miss Piggy, Amazon, Boris, Bruce, Grizzley (as in the bear lol) and maggie (was found in a magpie trap by a farmer!)

Tokays: Texas pete, Super Ted, Spotty and Grimlock

Beardies: Atlas, Bertie, Cheech & Phoenix

Black/white tegu: Pandora

Chameleon: Geoffrey

Boscs: Theo and Ted

Horned frog: Zippy

2 of our Spiders: Big Bertha & She-ra


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

mine are:

ZEUS & JUPITER (beardies)
TANGO & JAFFA (beardies)
BRUTUS, FIRE & FLAME (beardies)

MY AWD'S ARE CALLED : BRUCE, SHEILA & NED KELLY 

check my sig to see what morphs they are : victory:

oh yeah and can't forget MILO the jack russell... but sometimes we call him mini moo! ( hes a gay dog lol)


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

great names guys and I love the inspiration behind them. keep them comming, theres some clever people on here that give ther reps some fab names and its great we can have a chance to share them with everyone.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

Spike the rhino iggy
Sketer the russian tortoise
Radar the bearded dragon (always runs around with it's tail sticking up)
Jughead the pug dog (he got loose from his cage one night, and was found after I got home with a plastic milk container around his head)


----------



## ben1986 (Oct 30, 2009)

My leos are BO, Stumpy, Speckles, Casper, Rusty, Timmy, Tinkerbell(daughters choice), Sharky and George.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Frank - Veiled/Yemen Chameleon
Bob - Male royal
Ruby - Female royal
Houdini - Baby royal
Djiin - Baby royal
Nero - Male Angolan
Bindi - Jungle carpet
Edit
Larry - African grey
Chad - Boxer


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine are:
-Lilly-Female Leopard gecko
-Lucky(a rescue)-Female Leopard gecko
-Dutchess(she is quite gorgeous, but also very moody, very princess like :])-Female Leopard gecko
-Audi(pronounced Oddy, she is stunted so is around 5inches long at 1.5 years old, and also has bent back legs from MBD caused by previous owner so she is quite odd looking : victory-Female Leopard gecko
-Chance(another rescue)- Male leopard gecko
-Vinny-Unknown gender leopard gecko
-Halley- Unknown gender leopard gecko

Dragon(it stuck when we were looking for a name and were calling him dragon)- Male?Bearded dragon

Molly- Unknown gender Red foot tortoise


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

my leo is called kujo
2 cockatiels one sherbet, the other yaz
2 dogs, mindy and jasper


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Leos: Gex, Echo, Jaffacake (she's a tangerine), Bugsy (weird eyes) Jackal and Squiggle.
Beardies: Draco, Lancer and Evo (My car wishlist  ) and Drybones
Snakes: Twilight, Spirit, Jigsaw (love the Saw movies), Hades, Anubis, Chaos, Kenya and Dyson (The hoover of them all!)
Other Pets: Luke the greyhound, Bugsy (another one!) the gerbil, Madness the bird and...oh the two rats Jelly and Splinter.


----------



## WelshBoscOwner (Oct 13, 2007)

Ours have the following names:

Beardie = Drac (for obvious reasons)
Bosc = Sammy (based on the SA from Savanah and the M from Monitor, so SAM, but we call him Sammy)
Ackie = Rommy (based on the RO from Rough-tail and the M from Monitor, so ROM, but we like her as Rommy)
Albino Corn = Alecia (she has Pink eyes and the singer Pink's real name is Alecia - my partner is a Pink fan!)

Emperor Scorpion = Snips (again an obvious one)
Chile Rose Tarantula = Earlette (my partner named 'him' Earl, but its a girl so we added the 'ette')

Rottweiler = Scrappy (his dad came from a dog's home and was called Scooby)


----------



## kathy150280 (Sep 6, 2009)

Our three beardies are called *Annie*, because she was bought on mine and my husband's first wedding anniversary, *Jaffa* cuz hes' orange and *Stumpy* because her tail has been nipped...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/408511-meet-our-three-new-beardies.html


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Ours are:

Mr Yemen & Lemmewinks (Veiled Chameleons)

Tokaymon, Nitro & Chicken Tokay Massala (Tokay Geckos)

Cheese & Buscuits (Crested Geckos)

Oscar the Bosc'er (Bosc Monitor)

.........and the little 'uns! (hatchling Veiled Chameleons)


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

My soon to be reptile will be called Logan :flrt:

She/he is a crestie :flrt:


----------



## Mantis789 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Veiled Chams are Merlin and Bellatrix.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

mine are below...i still have 4 geckos to name x


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

only have the one "PETER BEARDSLEY"


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

We have:

Pebbles
Purdy
Polka
Poptart
Pretzel
P.Krunk
Pringle
Peanut
Pecan
Pixie
Perran
Prunella
Perry
Pizza
Pannini
Mrs Pooglepuff

The odd ones out are:

Tallulah
Tiptoe
Gert, Bert & Flirt


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

Barry and Alan (cresties, unsure of sex yet - think Barry is female though, so will become Barry-Anne)


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Previous corn snake Ty, because he used to make himself look like one round your neck

Bearded dragon is Woody, my son wanted to name him Grandma as my Mam was known as 'The Dragon' (by my Dad) & was having HRT :lol2:so had a small amount of beard hair but she'd go nuts so we convinced him a better name, he chose Woody as he thought he was 'Buzz Lightyear' and 'Woody' is his best friend :flrt:but then he told my Mother what he wanted to call him, so we may aswell have called him Grandma as I got the grief anyway


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

bindi the beardie and bella the crestie:flrt:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have 

spot 
tango
plum 
snowball 

just now trying to think of names for my stenos at mo there called 

scar 
leo
shadow
stripe
blacknight

scar is easy as she has a burn mark on her head which has scared i think so ,but the others im not sure about


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have finally decided on a name for one of mine and I am going to call him "GINO" after Gino in I`m a celebrity....... I think Gino has been so funny on I`m a celeb and will win it so as its in filmed in Australia I thought Gino was pefect , cant name the other one Kim so still thinking of a name for that one . as I have a friend kim and wouldnt want to upset her :lol2:


----------



## Rachie Rach (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine are Echo the gecko and tootie (leo gecko's) my youngest son named tootie as he was eating a bag of tooty fruities lol..and said she was the same colours lol...i have a big mid length coat german shepherd called Jerry...or his k.c name Ballynabola Renown...but he answers to many names lol...:2thumb: yes my hub named him after Jerry Lee from K9...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Julie here's what mine are: 

2 Royals, Truely & Freddie (Freddie as i wanted a royal name & as we are big Queen fans i thought of Freddie Mercury), Truely as she really is Truely Scrumptious.
2 Corns, Spud & Bob. Spud was named as i always wanted a Blue racer with the pet name Spud (that is never going to happen now so the snake got called it instead). Bob is my Sons & he named him.
2 Leopard Gecko's, Dibdab & Allsorts, already named by Jenn when i got them.
Rabbit's, Wotsit & Basil.
Guinea Pig, Puzzle.
Degu, Bubble (had a Squeak). 
You know the Dog's names


----------



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

Tinker, Bonnie, Mystic, Betty- Leopard geckos
Bonnie (again)- Corn Snake
Lilly- Boa
Blaze-Albino Rat Snake
Gemini- Royal
Patch, Larry-Rats
Gizmo, Leo-Cats
Evan, Nemo-Dwarf hammys
Rasculs-Dog
Ros -My other half lmao

And my mates
Monty-Royal
Thumper-Baby Corn Snake (ace name off Little Britain lol)


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a male Yemen cham called Spiderpig (Spidey for short), a female Leo called Betty and e Syrian hamster called Sweep (he's black).
:2thumb:


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Ok are you ready for this!

I have.....

Homer 
Marge (Chams)

Jet
Poppy
Rufus
Marsh
Mallow
Coco
Caramel (Corns)

Chelsea
Flint
Azara (Royals)

Tango
Mitch
Jessie
Tina
Bounty
Buttons (Leos)

Parker
Foster
Eeyore
Lumpy
Number 1
Number 2
Number 3
Number 4
Number 5 
Number 6 (Cresties) (The Numbers will be named when they are bigger!)

Ancalagon
Brinsop
Draco
Cawthorne (Beardies)

Victor
Maragret (Leopard torts)


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

My male beardie is called Jager - after one of my fave drinks jagermeister.
My new additon female beardie is called Peaches - my neice who is 3 years old called her that because she loves ice age 3 and with her colours it suits her.


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

Out new BD is called Elmo, only reason being that Elmo from Sesame street is my sons fave character


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a few names for the monitor:

_Hannah the Savannah_ or even _Bing Bang the Bosc
_
In the end we settled for 'Dave'


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

My Crested Geckos are:
Bonnie
Calypso
Corky
Echo
Morpheus
Prince
Pringle

My Saras are:
Sinbad
Skittles

My Stenos are:
Cleopatra
Dexter
2 Spot

My Mourning Geckos are:
No names - they all look the same at the mo!


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

bosc monitor = Norma
tortoise = Timmy


----------



## sonia74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Igbo-royal python
Legolas-sunglow corn
Button-GAL
Socks-GAL


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thomas Geckoson.


----------



## lizardlady123 (Nov 14, 2009)

*names of lizards*

male beardies 
densis and haslet
females
dobby and hexter (first thought boys but not been sex by reptile vet)
cwd - ty
comman sand lizard --oasis
lep gecko -heather as got her in morning and hubby mum passed away if afternoon and she like lizards 
5 cats -olly -mincer-beartha milly nickers and merlynn
4 dogs -max -phebe-honey and chuckie
rabbit -tear drop
tiger ocsar name oscar
and tank full topical fish and red rump parreket called cyrel
then there 
toni- robert - jim- poppy -faye and josh monkeys oh no the kids and last the hubby what more can i say :lol2:


----------



## crestiefan (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a crestie called Houdini (he escaped, but he's back in his tank now)
my little brother has a melonistic corn called Cookie.
We also have 2 Dogs called Pepper and Pili.


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

we got

royals - Precious, Xsara, Jez, May, Bitey, Clio, Tigra, Cobweb, Mojojojo, Astra, Bart, Norbert, Lucifer, Fluffy & Cuddles
boas - Mr & Mrs Bowla & Sayuri
corns - Beetlejuice & Worm
hoggie - Hank
bosc - Melvin
Frilly - Dilo
tokay - Ninja Geek
cresties - Squishy & Dora
leos - Goku, Elvis, Nancy, Sprite, Rufus, Tweek, Lemon, Fanta & Sprite
kitties - Dude, Stupid & Smurf


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

none of my lizards have names...

there all female tho so i just refer to them as 'the girls'


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

staffy bitch called TAZ
doberman called FILO
buttercorn snake called BUTTERSCOTCH
albino choc leopard gecko called DUDE
female leopard gecko called BUBA
female leopard gecko called BABY
twin female leopard geckos called ANGEL and CRYSTAL
baby normal leopard gecko called JUBLY
male royal python called JOSHI
and the latest addition is 2DOT my baby beardied dragon


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

mandi1234 said:


> staffy bitch called TAZ
> doberman called FILO
> buttercorn snake called BUTTERSCOTCH
> albino choc leopard gecko called DUDE
> ...


 
ooooh i forgot, my mealworm colony aswell lol


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

2 leopard torts- Camo and Paisley

Blue tongue skink- Bindi

Corn- Darla 


xxx evening y'all


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Henry (OH picked it. i wanted to call him george as in george and the dragon)
Georgia (cos I wanted George for the male but OH didnt like it)
Tigger (what the shop i bought him from named him n i stuck with it cos hes a cawley red flaming tiger)
Bart - hypo Super orange x citrus(as hes bright yellow at the mo lol)
No names for the other beardies yet as they are all pretty young and cnt quite tell the sex of the 100% yet, however when we can we will need alot of help on naming them all lol


----------



## spotz (May 10, 2009)

Pidge the budgie - named by my son (used to be budge)

Bruce the Labrador

Chase the Springer

Leopard Geckos - Rogue, Levana, Amber, Sasha, Tsuni

Fat tailed Geckos - Binker, Dandelion and Burdock

Crestie - Freckles

: victory:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

i have 2 leos. got ghetto and charlie! (charlie was goin to be called blaster but oh wouldnt let me lol)


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

I have 2 Bearded dragons - Bill & Bailey

4 Leopard Gecko's - Marley, Gary (Gary is a girl lol, but the name stuck), Sonny and Sparkle (My little sister chose Sparkle lol).


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

beardie - spyke  
2 leopard torts Max & Loki
Royal - Tona 
MHD - Larkin
And some of the inverts have names too... but it's too late to remember em lol.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

tizer - corn
candy - corn
itsy - bitsy - teenie - baby corns
butterfly - boa (ironic haha)
rocky - boa
carn - carpet python
mystique - tokay
phynix - tokay
wolverine - tokay
savanah - leo
orion - leo
tino- cat ( after valantino rossi)
angel - cat (she has 2 patches that look like angel wings )
brai - tabby cat


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

leos

rambo normal male

houdini normal male

sunshine leuistic male

loveday high yellow male

sharky mack snow male

george mack snow male

milko blizzard female

princess mack snow female 

buttercup hypo female

smiler talbino female

philly talbino female

drgons 

boss male 

midge male 

crested geckos

jim 2tone dalmation male

red baby red crest

spoty baby dalmation 

dot baby dalmation 

flash baby flame


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Leopard tort: Leonardo 

Leopard Gecko: Lola

Bearded dragon coming soon: no name yet

... thats it for now but one day it will be much more :mf_dribble:


----------



## thepidgon (Feb 15, 2009)

Normal leo - New People's Charity
Super Hypo Carrot-Tail leo - Zionist Occupied Government
African Fat-Tailed Gecko - Cosmo Davida Farrelly
Amel Corn snake - Normal Finkelstein
Brazilian Rainbow Boa - Fluffy
Indonesian Frilled Dragon - Dodgson


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bearded Dragons... Dave The Dragon... Temperance,the OH named her after Dr Bones from tv series BONES and Sparky due to keep finding her on the wires for the lighting

Dog.. Snoop, mad as a box of frogs

Gerbil... Samba


----------



## reptilerich (Aug 26, 2009)

*names*

my breeding pair of royals are called bonnie and clyde


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

crested geckos ....captain awesome/sergent xtream/gex  awesome names for a trio of geckos


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Rubydarbles (red tegu)
Toto (leo, had only two full toes when we got him due to bad sheds etc, now has only one!!!!)
Wasim (tremper giant albino leo)
Bibi (harley crestie, she is a right inquisitive greedy guts)
Jasper (dalmation crestie, lovely chap, not a nutter like bibi)
Dero (orange gg beardie and large)
Sheba (pretty in pink!! beardie)
Ozzy (hypo tang nutty beardie, handsome geezer)
Nellie (rather huge red gg beardie and still got a bit of growing to do. Lives for food and being out in living room!!!)

.....plus a few koi, flobbadee, flobbadar, plus others, cannot recall names....

Dave.


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

beardies- aris and rheah...greek gods/goddess
cats- molly,tony,max and mittens
turtles-lilo,stitch,deb and flo ..disney
uromastyx- dexter (tv show)
tarantula-lillith
wife-tacy lol


----------



## triggerscar (Aug 31, 2009)

my bearded dragon is named ziggy


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Sticky Icky - Crestie Gecko.
Thunder, Lightning, and River - Corn Snakes.
Lord Smaug - Beardie.
Ig - Iguana.
Mr Filchickles - Water Dragon.
Mrs Marti - Senegal Cham.
Bertha - Yemen Cham
Hope, Tiddle, Squidge, and Elmo - my torties.
Storm - Beardie
Grouch - Beardie
Marius - Salmon Pink T
Judas and Priest - Brazillian Black T
Lucifer - Amazonica giant pink toe T

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

dog = sparky
i have 2 geckos called salt and pepper lol

got 2 burms aswell need names for. one of which i think needs to be called satan lol


----------



## 4ftfreedom (Nov 25, 2009)

my beardies are called Bonnie and Clyde

and they are thick as thieves!!!


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

My beardies names are all on my sig below


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Crestie - Shaq (As in Shaquille O'Neil cos he jumps alot!)

Leo 1 - Tina (As in Tina McQueen off Hollyoaks cos she died on TV as i was sat trying to name her.)

Leo 2 - Leona (Nothing to do with that boring bird that won X Factor!)

Beardie - Brucie (Just because...)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

currently we have:-

_beardies _- 
harlyn, 
may, 
hoola also called hoola baloola, 
arti also called arti farty 
ollie

_leos -_
rocky,
monty, 
alby (albino), 
scarface (got a scar on her head), 
3band (3 bands on tail), 
patty (patternless),
orion
tango
george
polly
aura
earthworm (wen he was lil his tail reminded me of an earthworm)
pip
spot

a male crestie called Melvin, corn snakes called Pheonix, Casper and Yoshi, a dog called Kai, 2 cats called Kitty and Jester.

in the past we have had Dexi, Breacon, Tetra, Jessie, Cloud, Mac, Skye, Fifi, Lance, Cassie, Rosie, Rocket and Wizz. (all beardies and leos)


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

wow!! thats a big family


----------



## mr gooch (Apr 18, 2009)

Beardies, Trinny and suzanna, (Called it suzanna cus it has a closed ear, Just like my ex only heard what she wanted to) and trinny, well you can guese why,

Leo's,
Elmo Cus hes cool,
Rambo (he has still got a band around his head at 1 year old)
Spikey (actually female but was told she was a guy wen i got her)
Stud, (Spikeys man)


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

is it wrong i dont name mine, well i name my PETS but my breeders i call, albino boa, hypo, etc lol 
My pets are called 
squishy (from finding nemo)
scrat (from ice age)
and bella (because shes a bell albino)
lol


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

My beardies:
Conan (coz hes muscular ie Conan the Barbarian... Big softie really)
Roxy (coz I luv that name)
Dharma (Dharma Iniative ~ Lost)
Heinz (Coz he's German from KKChameleons)
Holly (coz originally I thought she was a he... was called Horace ~ Lost character)

Frilled Dragon ~ Frodo (from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## Duncs (Sep 29, 2009)

Ali
Peanut
Domino
Vin Diesel
Vimto
Vixen
Arnie


----------



## Jo'n'pete (Dec 3, 2009)

Draco - Beardie
Ron - Bibrons Gecko
Harry - Leopard Gecko
Milly - A gigas millipede
Ziggy - Berber Skink
Kevin, Tom & Jerry - GALS + 79 babies with no names lol
Holly - German Shepherd
Bailey - German Pointer

Am hoping to add a snake to the collection but am still working on persuading the hubby as he is terrified of them and says if one moves in he is moving out.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

o we can do all our pets lol ok heres the rest of mine my lizads were named before so the others are

german shephard -molly (but call her molly moo with attitued )shes a rescue from lancashire GSD in preston .
jim and snowy -cockatiels -male and female .
and a 7inch plec- plecy.
catfish -called spark.
2x 6" clown loaches - tig and tag as they play tig in the tank
and then lots of endlers no names for them as there is more each day lol breeding like mad


----------



## littlemiss (Nov 27, 2009)

Frankie and Benny - beardies
Smirnoff - cwd rip! 
Roxy-shar pei
and Dec- turtle.....Ant passed away last week 

x


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Male Green Anole - Thor
The Three Females - Ra, Horus, Isis
Long Tailed Skink - Jormungand

Baby Anoles - Wigglets 2, 3 and 4 (Wigglet 1 died)

Had another green anole - Loki (ironically killed by Thor)
Also had a weird little black skink with neon blue stripes - Zeus (had to return him cos i didnt know how to look after him)


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

My only rep is my Leo called Peanut


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

Beardies - Dizzy & Rascal
American green tree Frog - Clifford (Clifford the little green frog )
Sandfish skink - Oaken & Sylvan
Emperor scorpions - Juno & Zeus
East african Day geckos - Nosy & Noisette (Lack of eyelids make for a killer staring competition)
African land snails - Barry, Harry & Larry (They were called Gary, Bob and Steve, But i met my boyfriend and felt guilty that he had the same name as my snail )
Cat - Norman


And in the past iv had cats called Tom & Lucy, A hamster called Bear (Cause she looked like a bear) and a female emperor called Elvis


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

female BD = Liala
male BD = Saphan

cat = Prala


----------



## Maliplex (Apr 16, 2009)

We have a fat-tailed gecko called Gump, as in Forest Gump, but he doesn't run and he doesn't live in a forest - just looks like a Gump 

We also had 4 goldfish called Eeny, Meany, Miney and Mo - only Mo left now.

Cats - Smith and Jones, and Liquorice and Allsorts


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

2 leo's girl called India and boy called Moby


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a male leopard gecko called Gigolo (He was bought 'cause we thought the female was erm, lonely).
I have a female called Valentine, his daughter. (Her mum laid the egg with her in it on 14th Feb 2008).
Valentine's mum was called Sahara because of her colouring, she died due to being egg bound and impacted. Val's all we have left of her.
My first leo was called Dino (dee-no) because she looked like a little dinosaur. We lost her due to kidney problems.

I also have a crazy little dog called Toca (from the song Toca's miracle, it was a kind of memento to my gran).

My daughter has 2 guinea-pigs called Kibble and Mocha.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Leopard Geckos - Lily and Ludo
Dogs - Kerrie Poppy and Ruper
Cats - Jasper and Louis
Rabbit - Jasmine


----------



## robert.vale (Oct 23, 2009)

My little Uro is called *Alvin*, he just looked like an Alvin when I picked him.


----------



## Cleospudtanshi (Aug 11, 2009)

Giant Horned Agama - Gizmo
Beardies - Yoshi, Rikku, Spudnick, Spartacus, Cleopatra (whos male ...ooops) Kamakazii, Titan and Mushu


----------



## Hai1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Names and species in my sig


----------



## dragooner (Dec 3, 2009)

one male beardie called moto
two female beardies called georgie & gloria.


----------



## hawkins75 (Oct 22, 2009)

my Boy beardie is peter and his girlfriend is lois


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

my baby beardie is called alex:2thumb:


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

lol my turn!!!

Leopard geckos - Fohac, Loki and baby geck

Tortoise - Jim

Royal python - Hector

Boas - Bronson and Gordon

Burm - Incy

Scrub....doesn't have a name yet but all ideas welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Leopard Geckos - Fargo, Clementine & Skits
Boa's - Pepper & Kane
Rainbow Boa - Valentine
Corn Snakes - Tango & Squigle
Hognose Snakes - Digger, Hiss & Heidi
Gopher Snakes - Jackal & Hyde
King Snake - Psycho
House Snake - Makito


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Beardies .......... Clyde, Winnie and Bonnie

Geckos ..... Corvette, Shelby and Charlie

Skinks ................ Sonny & Cher

Tunisian eyed Lizards ........ Godzilla, Guinevere, and the latest one we brought home Yesterday is Eddie Junior


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Burm - Tarrie
Royal - Gambit
Cresties - Lilo, Stitch, Saxon, Cookie, Flynn, Fudge, Tora
Gargs - Phoenix, Loki, Candycane
Helmeted - Logan
Bosc - Mosh
Leos - Ripley, Mungo Jerry, Rumple Teazer

And not Reptiles but the Ts:
Martinique Pink-Toe - Little Blue
Pink-Toe - Pinky
O.B.T - Carnage
Goliath Bird Eater - Doris
Flame Knee - Dime
Trapdoor - Drutt
Chile Rose - Diego
Cobalt Blue - Beetlejuice


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2009)

Larry & Burt the beardies but still cant tell what sex they are so it might change


----------



## reticulatedbreeder (Sep 28, 2009)

mine are 2 ball pythons BABY& MARLEY, 2 BCI TREVOR & BO, 2 RETICS GOLDIE(super tiger female) & WINSTON (TIGER HET MALE), and a nile monitor called HENDRIX


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

Horsfield tort-Kellogs
Yemen cham-(baby) Bud
AWD-Tucker
Corn snake-Kaa


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

angelina
abbie
isla
saphire
molly
chino
kenco
carlos
carly
kai
kiera
kenya
leah
lenny
sammy
skye
stewy
spice
guinness
ginny
saxon
hessie
boogie
bongo
flick
fuzzbutt
piper
and ripple.......all reps no furries lol


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

delilah
skip
pringle
samson 
wotsit
stumpy
spike
-
-
splat
plop
-
crash 
eddy
larry
lee
bella
zara
-
-
holly
beth
tweed
oscar
solero
sunny
syrup
sugar
amber
scooby
finlay 
fern
stella
kalvin
fizz
cedric
xena
cole
george
logan
rio
ice
hatty
kharma
jazz
prawn
ragen
lana
-
-
-
-
moffat
william 
hamish

- shows several unnamed


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

FFS i need a bigger house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! above are in my house too


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Yoshi-Leo
Luigi-Leo
Mario-Leo
Sidney-Tort
Cleo-Rotty
Missy-JR
Max- JR
Cornelious- Beardie


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Royal - Nuka
BRB - Apollo
Beardy - Gnarly
Ferrets - Jack, Dax, Peanut
Horned Frog - Goomba
Cats - Fudge, Henry
Spur Thigh - Tortie (miss Vlad)

Leos - Ivy, Noel, Bella, Seth, Strom, Eddie, Honey, Zig, Art, Geks, Lola, Sunni, Grace, Melon


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Sparky - Bosc Monitor
I want more reptiles


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 15, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Barrack agama (Blue headed tree agama)
> Billy bob the beardie
> Henry the horned frog
> Michelle Angelo (Cumberland slider)
> ...


They are fab!

My Beardie is called Nibbler
My Bosc is called Rex
My leos are Talula and wotsit
My Cham is Yoda


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Maia - Cali King snake
Kec - Leo


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Spotted Thing Under The Fake Log - STUTFL for short. Normal leo.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got some new ones so there now

Barrack Agama (blue headed agama)
Billy bob the beardie (bearded dragon)
Henry (Ornate Horned Frog)
Michelle angela (Cumberland Slider)
Bert and betty (Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks)
Keira Night Anole and Horris (Cuban Knight Anoles)


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

bearded dragon - drago
leapard gecko- spike
corn snake- lilly


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

skitz407 said:


> i got a stuffin, dumplin and stew  ideas for 2mars new addition please


stroganoff for one, would go well with what you have already lol. I had a mate with 3 tortoises called harry stottle, stroganoff and uncumsniff, not sure I've spelling right like lol

I dont know maybe goulash for the other?


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Mine are:
Boris - Russian ratsnake
Lulu- Western hognose


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

seems my quick reply has been disabled .............. 
Talyn - Bearded dragon - named after a farscape ship 
Kerrigan - BTS - After Sarah kerrigan from starscraft 
Cosmo - Leo - Shes very dark, almost all black
Neo- Albino leo who is pink brown and yellow like Neapolitan ice cream 
Mushu - Blood red beardie - Named after mulan 
Ank - Beardie - Has half a tail that ends in a big clump like an ankylosaurus 
Lola - Beardie - named after the character form run lola run as shes always running round


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

beardies - George and Gracie (the names of the whales of star trek :blush

leos - roobarb, custard and storm

horsfield - shelly (brother named :whistling2


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

mine are 
chopper - english bull terrier
akuma & gizmo - cats 
fanta - red cap oranda
chaos & eris - scorpions
peaches & red - crested geckos
lemon, lego, ickis & tilly - leopard geckos
punk, gary, sheldon &flex - giant african landsnails
skull & bones - corn snakes
sookie - royal python
kira, L, tinder, fuzzbutt, cameo, lilith, seraphine, gambit & midnight- the tarantulas


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok so Between myself and my Bf we have

Cats - Louie, Mooshka , Kitsi and Zenzen

Water Dragon is Gee
Hedgehog is Hamish Spurtle McSporran
beardies - Dudley and Lemons
Snakes are Bonnie, Shug, Elysium and Rhed
Cresties are - Wigwam, Munch, Mr Squish Squish Squash, Venus, Doozer, Eep, Pumpkin, Thunder, Pootle, Posie , Mopatop, Milo and a wee unamed one


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I have:

Giovani
Gina
Guisseppi
Gomez
Bigwig
Goldie
Hubert
Flick
and Cozmo went to his new owner today 

Ed


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't name all mine, just the ones with personality. So I have: Fido the plated lizard (named after his first water bowl), Emily, Gladys and Titch the turtles, Blue the cornsnake ('cos he's not. At all.), and the Fat Bastard, the African bullfrog.


----------



## turbo_rat (Dec 11, 2009)

i got:

Bella & Violet, Leopard geckos
Toki, Tokay gecko
Maizey, Amel Corn Snake
casper, (free range) snow corn snake
zippy & george, Brazilian Rainbow Boas


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

My lizards names past and present are:
1.Joey-veiled chameleon
2.Mr.Magoo-Veiled Chameleon
3.Missy-Veiled Chameleon 
Present:
Bubbie-Sav Monitor

Loved my chameleons Missy ate Mr.Magoo the pet store guy told me they could be in same tank and my mom woke up with Mr.Magoo's tail out of Missy's mouth  and Joey was around a long time from when i was seven to when he died when i was 13 or 14. Now i have my Bubbie and hes wicked


----------



## topaz865 (Aug 2, 2008)

my reptiles names are
gem - red iggy
freckels - leopard gecko
speedy - leopard gecko
lippy - leopard gecko


----------



## eyeofthedragon (Dec 19, 2009)

male bd - dumbledore
female bd - mgonigal
leo - flittwick
royal - severus


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Rambo!the corn snake


----------



## sarahanddaz (Oct 25, 2009)

Angus and Agness the quince monitors
Hendrix and Marylin the panther chams
and marley the irian jaya jag carpet python


----------



## simon22 (Jan 8, 2009)

I`ve got a bearded dragon called VORTEX


----------



## reptilerich (Aug 26, 2009)

*names *

my pair of royals are called bonnie and clyde :2thumb:


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

harry potter fan i take it lol


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

eyeofthedragon said:


> male bd - dumbledore
> female bd - mgonigal
> leo - flittwick
> royal - severus


 
Harry potter fan lol nice names they sound wicked for reptiles :2thumb:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beardy = Vousaty 
Royal python = Peanut

and all in sig 

:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine are timmy tilly toshay pablo pedro and stella.


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

Osiris - crocodile monitor lizard (varanus salvadorii)
Fuji - savannah monitor lizard (varanus exathematicus)
Kazou - nile monitor lizard (varanus niloticus)


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beardie - Stig


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I always forget Ed. :roll:

1 sulcata, Ed.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

Shoemacca is my male hermanns
Rusty is a female hermanns (rusty looking spot in her shell)
Tiny is another female hermanns (altho she is 12 but still smaller than she should be but as a hatchling broke her jaw and had to be wired and fed threw a straw)
Turtus and tortle are my the first 2 hermanns i have bred
Sausage is one of my cresties
Aziza is my greatdane (precious in Swahili) 
I also only name the ones with personality


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

royal is Harry, tarantulas are bluebell and felicity, geckos are minnie, mickey and dotty, bosc is rexy not named others


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

leos, solar our male and for the females bella,amber,moonshine,dusky,snapper,jazz all named by my 5year old sister, havent thought of names for the new two leos yet:whistling2:
congo african grey parrot, jess
black lab, scooby


----------



## Beetlemike (Dec 23, 2009)

Beardie-rab

leopard gecko-gomez


----------



## Herpo14292 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bosc Monitor - Ojo

Leos-
Phoenix (Mack snow)
Mack (Mack enigma het patty albino)
Smiler (Blazing blizzard)
Spot (Blizzard)
Stevie (Jungle Tremper het blizzard)
Rogue (Jungle Raptor)

Loki my Ball python

Crestie will have a name and pictures up when I get him/her


----------



## Aspongeinmauve (Dec 23, 2009)

my beardie is called Yoshi


----------



## Ash33 (Sep 22, 2009)

My beardy is called Lennie, my leos are Stanley and Erica, my royal is called Rosie and my two tortoises are Big and Small lol. They never got names :2thumb:


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Arr this is a nice thread.

My male Chameleon was called kammy
Im getting 2 baby chams and im calling them salsa and rumba!
I had an asian tree frog F who was HUGE and was called Bertha.
My kids have named the 3 M tree frogs Browny, Skinny and Ginger lol

Oh and i had 2 gold fish called Tom and Jerry x


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

Seymour
Gomez
Orson
Dexter
Stanley
Basil


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

the leos
gobi
nemeght
snowflack
my royal 
cleopatra
the tiger sals
trigger
sally
the caecilians
wormy
ty
nat
ethan
giant train millies
tiny
trilly
ghana amber millies
amber
roxy
and the gals
snooker


----------



## Kehhlyr (Dec 27, 2009)

My names are:

David HissleHoff - Mexi Black
Trio - Cali King
Kelloggs - Snow Corn
Crunchy Nut - Normal Corn
Sid - Anery Corn
Stanley - Anery Hatchling
Bella - Anery Hatchling
Dick Van Strike - Amel Hatchling
Marshmallow - BCI
Aeris - Beardie
Siyo Jina - Beardie
Bubble and squeak - 2 beardie
Pixie and Dixie - 2 Leos

And as yet, an unnamed Yellow throated plated.

Plus the ducks/cat/GALS


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I'm getting my first Bearded Dragon soon and I'm thinking of calling him either:

Daku (Sand in Aborigine)
Kami (Prickly Lizard in Aborigine)
Kahana (Lost TV show Reference)
Koche (Lizard in Aborigine)

I reckon I like Daku most.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Joshuar. said:


> Well I'm getting my first Bearded Dragon soon and I'm thinking of calling him either:
> 
> Daku (Sand in Aborigine)
> Kami (Prickly Lizard in Aborigine)
> ...


 
Arr u robbed my name Kammy! Lol only messin, u can have it. And i like Kami spelling too. So deffo use Kami. Daku is nice for a boy Dakshi for a girl. I may use them instead of salsa and rumba x


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> Arr u robbed my name Kammy! Lol only messin, u can have it. And i like Kami spelling too. So deffo use Kami. Daku is nice for a boy Dakshi for a girl. I may use them instead of salsa and rumba x


Yeah mines a lad so I think its gunna be Daku. Unless I think of something different when I see him xD 
Salsa and Rumba are cool names


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

eeerrrmmm..
bosc - fatty
tokay - sparky
beardie - gobi
ackie - mumbo(even though everyone just calls him ackie -_- )
leos - gollum,caramel
turtle - noodles 
:lol2:


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

*Albert*

well my anoles name is albert :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

The names of my lot are shown in my signature


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*names*

Some very interesting names mentioned. Mine are all in my signature


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I have two Veiled Chameleons named Amy and Tommy :flrt:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

beardie - zebedee.
cali king - humbug
corn - fufu berry snake
leo - darnell
boyfriends got anery corn - pepper


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

*name*

I only have one reptile n she is a beardie called ruby :2thumb:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Theres some cool names out there - I particularly liked Drachenstein for a Beardie! :2thumb:

Mine are in my sig but here you go anyways:
Beardies - Vaarg Vikernes & Mary Jane
Royal Python - Victor 
Mexican Red-Knee Tarantula - Wendy

I'm liking the old school names at the moment, and thinking of getting a Brazilian Rainbow Boa so I think Bertie or Beatrice there...


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

My fat tailed gecko is called Olly and my bf's leo is called Morph


----------



## flamie (Oct 11, 2009)

my cresties names are in my sig


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Woah, ready for the list? 

Crested Geckos

Arnold
Squirt
Mr Sly
Osiris
Rameses
Hannibal
Rex
Styx
Velcro

Mallow
Kiwi
Fidget
Roxy
Guinness
Marley

Nemesis
Vimto
Fish 

Leopard Geckos

Horacio
Tigger

Lana

x


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've got five red headed agama's.the male is called coisty,the females are spunky,yum yum,cheese and jo.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

Lex the bearded dragon


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

See sig.....lol
And if ne1 has a suggestion of name for the laziest female ccp ive ever seen than fire away, cos im yet to name the beauty ^^


----------



## maria_angel (Jan 18, 2010)

mine are called 
jayjae - breaded dragon
archibald and angel - leopard gecko


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Leos:
Chuck 'n' nugget and pig
Here's http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/450777-nugget.html

Snakes Only named my male boa and brb :hmm: anyway male boa Bert and brb 'zippy' 

spiders, only named a couple, G.rosea, porcini (mushroom, little mush and flower -nicknames by my mum LOL-)
B.albilosa, ravioli
B.emilia, sanchezz 

:lol2:


----------



## Andy79 (Aug 4, 2009)

My leos are
Harry
Hannah
Daisy
Lizzy

My male royal is called Lilly
They were all my daughters choices

Andy


----------



## larwoo (Aug 31, 2009)

bernard - just because my friend had a beardie called merlin and i could never remember its name and i called it bernard. and it just seemed to fit quite well! so i called mine bernard.

Ripley - the missus named her beardie ripley after ripley from the film aliens,

god only knows why but hey each to their own.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Cheech (from Cheech and Chong) they are stoners lol and my beardie looks always chilled and has the beardie smile so seems appropriate.


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

> HerperShort
> 
> the leos
> gobi
> ...


now i've got to include my two new tropiocolotes geckos, simon and sandy


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

when i had my leos they were called ghetto and charlie! my beardie is called tim cos i love tim speedle from csi miami and i like tim minchin lol


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Beardie=allan
royal=monty
=western hognose=nelly
hogg island boa=pandora


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Rankins Dragon named by my son: Princess Consuela! (Even though it's a male!)
My Bosc Monitor Monitor was temporarily called Crap Bag as a pet name til we thought of a better 1 but 2 years later hes still Crap bag.
And an Iguana called Alan!!!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

lisa c said:


> I have a Rankins Dragon named by my son: Princess Consuela! (Even though it's a male!)
> My Bosc Monitor Monitor was temporarily called Crap Bag as a pet name til we thought of a better 1 but 2 years later hes still Crap bag.
> And an Iguana called Alan!!!


Your son likes Friends then! LOL


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I have an 11 week old bearded dragon names Darwin!


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> Your son likes Friends then! LOL


Lol! Yeah he does! I ommited "Banana Hammock" at the end though!
And thats where the name for my Bosc came from too!
I really have to think of a better name for him!!!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i named my snow cornsnake 'the white wet nightmare'
my tokay gecko is called hooch... he's crazy.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

5 Leos - Loki, Olly, Selena, Ember and Jasper the Nudist (the girl who for 6 months thought she was a boy lol. Also she's pink, like a naked baby lol)
Crestie - Roxy
Rankins - Piccollo
xx


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Barrack agama (Blue headed tree agama)
> Billy bob the beardie
> Henry the horned frog
> Michelle Angelo (Cumberland slider)
> ...


Have a few more now!

2 x Cuban Knight Anoles
Keira Knight Anole
Raoul Anole

2 x Red eyed crocodile skinks
Bert and Betty


----------



## bluest170 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have two 4 1/2 month old beardies called Roxy and Tango. And an ebt called Buster


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

I have Vladimir, Jasper, Jacob, Esme, Stig and just got "Spotty Gecko Tommy Zoom", a name only a three year old could create.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

Terri the argentinian tegu, Sid the bearded dragon,Jez the bearded dragon, King the royal python, Little Hiss the corn snake and Slither the corn snake.


----------



## Symonster (Jul 20, 2009)

Bruno-Bearded Dragon
Prince-Royal Python
Boy-Corn Snake
Panda-Cali


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention: Perry the uroplatus! in honor of Perry the platipus


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

lol.. 

Females
Poppy 
Scarlet
MG or Marigold
Fizzy
Isla
Sugar
Faith a little rescue we have
Flame

Males
Noodles
Spice
Tabasco
Tangerine Man
Shankley

Liz


----------



## charlie12345 (Feb 6, 2010)

my beardie is called charlie barlie


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay so iv got:

Oaken & Sylven - Sandfish Skink
Zeus & Juno - Emperor Scorpion (Big strong names!)
Dot - Chilean Brown Pygmy Scorpion (Cause its tiny)
Nosy & Noisette - East African Day Gecko (Because they havent got eyelids n they stare alot)
Clifford - USA Green Tree Frog (The car alarm)
Harry & Garry & Barry & Brian - Giant African Land Snails (Why not?)
Slimfast - Ornate Pacman (Because hes a fatty)
Valentino & Rossi - Green Anole (Present for valentines day from the OH)
Dizzy & Rascal - Bearded Dragons (Because Dizzy is Thick as a plank of wood, and Rascals a naughty boy!)


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

see sig 

fluffy, i was trying to be ironic. big 'ard dragon. my cousin "Like the one from Harry potter?" - aw sh-!

peach and zelda, because those are the two most spoiled women in gaming history. princess zelda and princess peach from mario.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

chuckwallas:
Najem
Charlie
Mojave
Inna
and Imzi

desert iggies:
Bella
and Bruce :2thumb:


----------



## SHarte (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeesypeeps the leopard gecko... 
wish I could explain it but it just came to me :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

My little female AFT is called Panya. It means 'glorious' in Indian. I was originally going to get a leopard gecko and give it a native name, but after being offered an alternative since the specialist didn't have any leos in stock, the name had stuck. Hence, Panya


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

as in my sig  i like vampires hehe x


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

Leopard Geckos - Dom, Osama, Galaxia & Henrietta
Bearded Dragons - Freddie & Rosie West
Crested Geckos - Clint, Terri and Charlie
Uromastyx Acanthinurus - Edward & Bella

dom was my first lizard and i didnt know how to sex him, so he was either a dominique or dominic, galaxia from anger management, the beardies named after serial killers, My son said that one of my cresties was a cowboy so he got called clint crestwood, and the uros after my 2 most fave book characters ever... gotta love twilight... edit: forgot my latest osama bin lizard, named by the OH


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have awesome names for my animals, they are all quite human 

Lizards i have 
Dennis 
Milo 
Baby gecko 
Big Gus
Belle
Mercedes
Maria - all leopard geckos
Blinky - Fat tail gecko
Sykes
Shelly - two tokays
Tiger - 
Toby
George - all stickies
Church - beardie

I have Timmy the tortoise 

Snakes;
Buster - the royal
Fred
Arnie
Ron - the three hognoses
Todd
Nikki - the boa constrictors
Tai
Aston - the rat snakes
Ralph - the king snake

 I also have my fuzzies that are Guinea Rat (the Guinea pig), wee rat and brown rat


----------



## Jenx (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi All ...
my first post here, & a nice easy one to start with..

My beardie is called Barclay. :2thumb:

Cheers,
Aj.


----------



## xxpalmerxx (Feb 10, 2010)

........


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Cant remember if i have posted here already.

My little man is named DARWIN!


----------



## Venom:) (Feb 8, 2010)

niliano_05 said:


> Rankin = Bob (had a BD called marley)
> CWD Bruce (other CWD i had was Lee)


Haha This made me laugh  I've got a similar name hah 
Mexican Black Kingsnake = Cola (original name) Mojo (I want to change to that) What If I get a Mojave ???
Leopard Gecko = Lola (she has a kink in her tail so Lola by the Kinks)
2 Tortoises coming = Zig and Zag
I want Ideas please pm me with names for every1 except Lola I'm gonna stick with that:2thumb:


----------



## Terry&Steph (May 12, 2009)

*names*

look below


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

leos Necro, Aphilia, Mancy and Salo
beardies Vincent Price and Syn
snake Carnage
Scorps Timmy and Butters (we did have a Cartman but he died)
Tort Milly
i know its for reps but i cant leave the cats out Zinho, Sophie and Bathory


----------



## DawnLeo (Dec 27, 2009)

2 Beardies called Jabba & Jemba (as in the Hutt family from Star Wars),
3 Leos - Luna and 2 unnamed new ones a boy and a girl,
1 Lavender corn snake unnamed yet but nicknamed Snakey,
Dubia Roach Colony - The boys called munchie and the girls are called crunchie,
The crickets are called crickicles yet the mini mealies have no nickname.
Staffy Bitch called Amber.


----------



## diddykip (Jan 15, 2010)

mine was called brian at first cause he hissed at me and bit me so he was a very naughty boy monty python,but now he's called kip the little alien off futurerama


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

first snakes
khar
tizer
tango
candy
blossom
orchid
coral
shark
boots
salem

and up till not long ago had boas Rocky and butterfly

lizards
wolverine
mystique
storm
orion
savanah

I think thats all

and when i get my gtp...it shall be called summer


----------



## ryan_ashworth (Feb 4, 2010)

sav: bowser
chinese soft shell: shelly
french mastiff: missy
loads of fish


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Snakes 

Smithy
Red
Rocky 
Anfield
Gavin

Lizards

Fraggle
Honey


----------



## julie_fizz (Feb 16, 2010)

Beardies 
Dillon
Merlin

Gecko
Dobby

Hermmans tortoise
Darwin

I love em all :flrt:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> I have a male Yemen cham called Spiderpig (Spidey for short), a female Leo called Betty and e Syrian hamster called Sweep (he's black).
> :2thumb:


Update - I now have a young female leo (hatched by me) called Daisy and a young male harlequin crested gecko called Squishy.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

terry the tegu
king the royal python
jez the male beardie
sid the female beardie
little hiss the corn
slither the corn:2thumb:

heres a link to terry the tegu chillin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFPVNtXH3nQ


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

in sig


----------



## danasarus (Apr 26, 2010)

beardie called Gerrard ! my gf likes Gerard Butler so she's happy, and i'm a Liverpool fan


----------



## stephp (Apr 26, 2010)

Royals: Smudge and Dave
Beardie: Snoopy
Grossmans gek: Stumpy
Golden gek: goldie
Terrapins: Jack and Diane
Cali king: Lilly


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Panya the African Fat Tail gecko.
It means 'glorious' in Indian :2thumb:


----------



## Puck (Mar 24, 2010)

My male Argentinian Tegu is Fernando, my female is Big Girl (she got this name as it was what I was calling her while I was waiting for my gf to name her properly but she took too long!) and my Cuban rock iggy is Zilla :2thumb:


----------



## XJedX (Jul 16, 2009)

ziggy the leo and spyro the beardie


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Sir Isaac Lennerd Jeffries. :2thumb: ultimate geek name - guess what 3 people they are named after


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bruce and Sheila the Ackies from down under.


----------



## slangenkop (Mar 26, 2010)

*names*

I have a 
Bobby Richard Baker m brb
Brigitte Raquel Baker f brb
bahli Rose Baker f brb
Babs Rita f brb

got another female coming soon and i'm running out of B's :lol2:


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

burm.....bubbles
royals... monty,norman,hilda
tokays....mr & mrs twat
common boas.....princess and bobo
dwarf boas......teeny and weeny
blackthroats... lilly and bruce
boscs.......nigella and squidgy
nile monitor......croc
iggy......junior


the rest unnamed


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

max 
gizmo
drago
marmalade
abbie
:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Claire~R~ (Dec 18, 2007)

Leopard Geckos ~ Abi,Bubbles and Cleo
Bearded Dragon ~ Franki
Boa ~ Pandora


----------



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

i got 2 leos
Tango - as shes a high yellow/carrot tail lol
and
Trooper - as his a fast little one when his being handled lol
:lol2:


----------



## MancoonianIguana (Mar 29, 2010)

I got an iguana today, and I decided to name him Igloo. =] My turtles are called: Terry, Timmy, Tommy and Toby (i've had them since I was young lol). Also, my sister called her Water Dragon Flash. : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a look in my blog, I have put names in there that I like and also the names of my current and previous reps - theres loads to choose from!


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

We have

Beardies - Dennis & McKenzie

Leos - Tango, Tangerina, Doris, Dave, Dierdre, Blanch, Sunshine, Eric, Ernie, Frank, Macky, Smiler

Royals - Cob, Elsie, El' Sid, Florence


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

Neil - bull snake
Tim - bosc


----------



## didgetspatch (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 3 leos named Xander, Willow and Tara. 
I got Xander first and I named him Xander because I'm a huge Joss Whedon freak and Xander always wore bright coloured clothes and there was an episode where he said I am the bug man cuckoo cachoo and I figured leos eat bugs, they're brightly coloured yeah Xander fits. Plus my little Xander is a bit of a goof ball too. 
So when I got girls they were definitely gonna be Buffy characters, I was stuck between Buffy and Faith or Willow and Tara, but their personalities suited Willow and Tara so that's how they ended up with their names


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

The names of my pets are in my sig. the names are either characters from books, films or tv programmes, names that rhyme, names that they came with (speedy) or just any old random name as i couldnt think of anything else! Meili (tort) is chinese for beautiful as she is very beautiful! My skinks are called bobble or fatty and evil or skinney as i wasnt expecting to get them and never bothered to come up with names! (bobble/fatty is both quite fat and has badly shaped tail and skinney/evil is skinney (compared to fatty) and bit my sister so she decided it was evil!)


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

most of my reps have names from spongebob..my 8 year old names them....
Hxx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are mine;

*Cresties*
Pom
Keiko
Blossom

*Snakes*
Picollo
Morph
Sookie
Luna


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Lizards are

Roots ( spiny tailed monitor)
Digit ( male beardy)
Sandy ( female beardy)
Billy & Ben ( F & M Uros Occ)
Tango & Razor (Female geckos)
Bluebell & Spotty (M & F barking geckos)


----------



## karoo (Apr 12, 2010)

My bearded dragon is called Puff, we don't know if he is a he yet. If we find out that he is a she the name may change to Puffet.
:flrt:


----------



## Tink&Chaos (Mar 20, 2010)

Leo's:
Malachi (Male)
Mavis
Maddison
Storm
Summer
Mabel
Mystic aka Missy
Shani (said shay-nee)
Piglet
poppy

Dogs:
Chance (as he needed one, born deformed& vetw anted him pts.Now 14yrs old)
Archie
Lily

Cats:
Dinah
Pixie
Chloe

Chnnies:
Kai & Wilbur

Birds:
Sunny
Beanie
Meep

I know you said reptiles lol...but everyone seemed to be adding others too 
Be grateful I didn't add all the animals names that have sadly passed away !!!...that would be a loooong list :/

Infact, it's getting hard to name Leo's now, as have used so many names on pets already!!!:lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a look in my blog Tink&Chaos. I had over 60 leos at one point and insisted on naming all of them! I have had various animals all my life and never use a name twice lol. I have only put the reptiles names in my blog - I have had horses, dogs, cats, hamsters and bunnies with names that would be suitable for reps but I haven't included their names in the list otherwise it would go on forever lol.


----------



## PygoShlee (May 1, 2010)

My Chameleon is called Kratos : victory:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

We had a Gothy Halloween theme going on for our Ferrets which was cool:
Moon, Wolfie, Spirit, Ghost (Gummy- had very few teeth on rescue!), Monster (Mulligan- needed a 2nd chance!), Pumpkin, Spider, Hallow, Hex, Ashes, 
Mr Boo!, Thorns, Beast, Angel (The fallen!), Jinx, Mojo and Inka. At the time our dog was also called Scallywag (great ay!?)

Reps wise our Leos are Merlin and Rune (our Myth & Magic theme) 
and our Cresty's are Worf, Deanna and Jedzia (if you're a fan you'll know what thats about!)


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

mine 
unnamed
mildred
melvin
kyra
mystic
flea
kai
pheonix
mandy
zena
freida
martha
charlotte
ollie
leona


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 
ziggy
stardust
david bowie
mack ( Mack snow ):2thumb:
little red
little dave
fry 
leela
lemmy (lemon pastel)
candy
carbunkle
tiger lily (tiger stripe)
oscar
orange (he sheds funny so i have to "peel" him)
Jenny (kinda mean really she has re-gen tail so thats where her name sprang from)
i do have more reps but after a while names dont come as easily :gasp:


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Cresties - Queenie, Flick, Zebedee

Tokays - Gollum and Smeagle

Croc skinks - Theo and Pebbles

Leos - Solero, Juliet, Elara, Enya, Levana and Jester (Jess)


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

*Beardies: *
Vinnie, Lola, Enya, Dublin (En & Dubz lol), Samson and Saffy

*Cresties:*
Vodka, Coke and Red Bull

*Snakes:*
Scary corn :lol2: and Lilly (royal python)


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Beardies
Bailey
Diamond
Tekeya
Billy
Bonny
Nuggette

Leo's
Gary  
Marley
Sparkle


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

My beardie is called Hagrid.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

leopard gecko = Leonard


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

Munch - Bearded dragon
Dippy & Muffy - cats


----------



## Egzber (Jul 12, 2010)

Ra - Male Normal Leopard Gecko
Zoe - Female Phantom Leopard Gecko
Loki - Male Crested Gecko
Isis - Female Crested Gecko

Also have three Bearded dragons, but they are unsexed cause they are still babies so I havent named em yet.

This goes the same for my two Juv Gargoyle Geckos.\
Oh yeah and my lazy Golden Retriever - Bailey


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Harley - Male Red Eyed Crocodile Skink

Coral - Female Red Eyed Crocodile Skink


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

bd-eragon
cwd-rapter (R.I.P) past away two days after i got him from a friend i was to late to save the poor guy


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

As per my signature


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Hamish - Bearded Dragon


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Bearded Dragon = Florence...or Baby Florence :2thumb:
I want to use Pork Pie for my next Rep.....


Jingle Bells.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Male Royal python: Ra
Male Royal Python: Seth
Female Royal python: Isis
Male Columbian rainbow Boa: Helo
Male Corn: Magners
Female Corn: Mistress
Male Bearded dragon: Blue
Female Crested Gecko: Crusty
Male leo gecko: Cody
Male leo gecko: Spot
Female leo gecko: Blue tack
Female leo gecko: Cleo


----------



## Stevew192 (Nov 26, 2009)

My beardie is called Boss!

The last one was Hugo


----------



## babyjez (May 25, 2010)

Mine are:-

Jeremy
Sherbet
Elmo
Zippy

All Leos :flrt:

Then my dogs are:-
George
Bibi
Marmite
Vinny

Then Sid the slow worm and Eric the hare!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

reptiles right where to begin....

Bob
Lily
Charlier
Tigger
Tinker
Bruce
Spot
TB01
TB02
Shrek
Liz
Earl
Maisey
Hector
Diago
Posh
Becks
Simba
Narla
Dusty
Ziggy
Jimmy
Duncan
Dolly
Star
Goosgog
Sizzle
Thunger
Rolo
Rum
Raisin
Rubble
Kamara
George
Bella
Blizzard
Coral
Butter
Spud
Tango
Pudding
Babe
Roxy
Homer
Bart
Krusty
Marge
Maggie

i think thats it for reps....


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow that's some list. We did have a little one called Eddie Lizzard but he passed away at the beginning of the year.

We now only have the one:

Sauron (our little beardie)


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine are:
Sox
Cleo
Squirt(Is a Turtle)
Spike
Atermis
Ollie
Katra
Sin
and Finally Nike (pronounced Nikee after the goddess of Victory)


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I have my beloved Collared Lizard - Priscilla (MALE??) :flrt:
I was sold her/him as a female Eastern Collared Lizard so when my other half said sarcastically she is a desert lizard i got excited and said "she is like the queen of the desert I shall call her Priscilla" (one of my all time favourite films) :2thumb: and then what Irony when my female eastern Collared turns out to be a Male western Collared :gasp:... well i can't change the name can I, but also anyone who knows the film will know Priscilla was a man in drag so actually quite appropriate:lol2:. Sorry for the essay but i think it is funny!!

My significant other has a coastal carpet python called - Wilton!! :whistling2:


----------



## MPP (Jun 13, 2010)

My baby Beardie is called Stanley.


----------



## shadowdragon619 (Aug 25, 2010)

this thread amuses me greatly, so im gonna try to revive it and post my gecko's names....


Spaz the normal Leopard Gecko- named Spaz because she would always freak out if her feet were touched. you could pick her up and pet her head down to her tail, but dont touch her feet, lol

Wretch- the Tangerine Leopard Gecko- she's my special girl, lol...named Wretch because when she was still only like 2 months old, she would attack my hand and growl and squeal at me....it reminded me of the wretches from Gears of War...so she was named Wretch...and she thought she was a he...but she's a she now, lol

Stitch the Crested Gecko- i think he's a he...and he scampers around the walls and ceiling of his tank like Stitch does from Lilo and Stitch

and then i have a Gargoyle Gecko...who is still nameless at the moment.

and tomorrow i plan on getting a Tokay and an African Fat Tail :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've got Hagrid the beardie and Tonks the Leo.


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

I called my female Amber simply because of the amber markings she got around her head. Noddy is Noddy because of his extreme nodding which he does all the time. :2thumb:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## Daniel. (Apr 23, 2010)

Eddie the Bearded Dragon 
Charlie and Bessie my two Leos


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

We have got 

Misty -Leo
Stumpy- Leo that was born tiny tiny and with half a tail
Titch- Leo...again born tiny
Hope- Leo
Curly-Leo
Vibes-Leo
Harmony-Leo

George-chameleon
Bailey-Bosc
Stan- Hognose
Norma Jean- Corn
Dre-Cali King
Rocky - BCI
Adrian - BCI
Belle-BCI
Clyde- Salmon BCI
Bonnie-Salmon BCI
Shaydee-Corn
Ellis Dee- Corn
Butters-Corn
Riley- Corn
Charley-Corn
.....I think thats it


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

My new Leo's are called

Roley
Cleo
Echo
Tiffin


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

*youre gonna wish you never asked*

We got

Leos- Diego, Ed, Lleucu, Al, Mechagodzilla, Floss
Tokays- Crackles + Akira
Kingsnake- Papa lazarou
Blue tongues- chupachups, bubblegum, raison + biscuit
Pink tongues- blue, bandito, monsieur ganier, tiger
Aussie water dragons- Steve Irwin + Skippy
Sailfins- Rex + Rukia
Croc skinks-Bonza + Joe Mangel
Water skinks- Tuatara + Jericho.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My reptiles are Stephany, Orion, Galaxy, Lore and Dion ^_^

Stephany is the Sinaloan milk snake, and was named by my brother when he was about 5.
Orion and Galaxy are the Crested geckos, they get named after things from the night sky pretty much.
And Lore and Dion.... Because I named them Lola and Delilah thinking they were girls, got them sexed and had to re name them. Still wanted an L and a D sooo there we go..


----------



## superdeano (Aug 25, 2010)

Meh wish i had more names to give, but my lazy beardie is called Alfie!!!


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

I've got,

Charley - male long tail
Sky - female long tail
Hazel - female log tail
Stump - unknown baby long tail
Alfie - male anole
Nelly - Female Fire Belly Toad (hoping to get a male for her soon :flrt: )
: victory:


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

My CWD = Kiwi (Kee for short  )


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

All named by my boys 

Belle - bell's forest dragon - because she's beautiful 
Woody - Beardie - my son thought he was Buzz, Woody was his best friend
Charlie - Chameleon - Well it was Charles....but now it's pink not blue .....

Turtles named by me 

Vicious thing - biggest red always tries to bite 
Splat - littlest red escape artist 
Squirt - tiny yellow


----------



## vampirebea (Sep 26, 2010)

male: Stig female: Tikka^_^


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Beagle called Poppy, two rabbits called Pye and Stu, Two Leopard geckos called Mia and Mo and Two cresties called Peelu <hindu for yellow> and Sheru <hindu for little tiger>


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

love the names wow fab names out there:2thumb:

mine are u ready

geckos=abby, lola ,spakle ,diamond ,pringle, angel, all girls: victory:

fat tails = billy an molly

crestys = magic, tiggys, peanut, ollie, all boys:Na_Na_Na_Na:

gaint german beardies isis and merlin
normal beardies destiny an eragon

dogs= heidi,tyler,shania,bouncer

cats= chyna,clovis,toby,sapphire,daisy,alfie,casper

parrot= nelson

and a hubby whos the biggest animal of all:lol2:

thats my zoo:flrt:


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Leopard Geckos - 
Gizzy, Echo, Marmite, Pickle, Jam, Banana, Stripes

Corn Snakes -
Wiggles, Ashes and Candy

Royals
Prince and Paris

Boas
Choas and Scooby


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chihuahua - Bylah.
Norm Leo - priya.
SHTCT Leo - Lightning.
Royal python - Shaka.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

i called mynew garg i got today ekko


----------



## Zober (Aug 24, 2010)

My two leopard Gecko, one normal and the other High yellow...

Grace - the high yellow

Nisha - Normal

Cats - Sebastian, Artemis and Kirby

Rats - Badger, Nutmeg, Mushroom, Casper, Eos, Echo, Astraea, Persephone, Bramble, Stilton and Clawson phew...


----------



## 6strings (Sep 16, 2010)

My Beardie is called Baro (after 1930s gypsy guitarist Baro Ferret) and my water dragon is Superhans (named from a character in Peep Show)


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Leo Gecko
Dice

Horsfield Tortoises
Hoji and Lurpak

Dog
KeeJ

Cats
Solo, Dookie and Hershey

Rabbits
Nimrod and Kerplunk


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

mine are Ruby, Rufus and Yuffie. And two corns on the way soon :flrt:


----------



## tricia (Jul 15, 2010)

tubby-ybs
tommy-ybs
boo-beardie
squiggle-beardie
billi-boa
B-boa
Dee-boa
sully -sulcata
herman-herman tort
jackson-rotti
eva-rotti
lu-lu -cat
didget-cat
goggles-cat
chu-chu -cat
tigger-cat
aaron -oh lol
and loads of tropical fish called fish :lol2:


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

2 tokay geckos called Fluffy and Crunchy,a horned frog called Alan and my dogs are Fraggle and Lola


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Orion - male crested gecko
Galaxy - male crested gecko
Lyra - female crested gecko
Aquila - unsexed crested gecko
Lore - male black rat snake
Dion - male black rat snake
Stephany - female sinaloan milk snake

then the tarantulas are 
Selene - female chilean rose
Eclipse - brazillian black 
Ackora, Avion, Toxic, Magick and Luna - Chaco golden knees
Rogue & Talon - E.sp "red"

Cal & Kid - fish

Nixie & Delta - female African clawed frogs
Ren - male African clawed frog

Think that's it.


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Bearded dragons
puddin
beardie

Crested Geckos
Cassava
Doughnut
Ackiee
Banku
Iker
Mr &
Mrs
Flower

Gargoyle Gecko
Snap
Crackle &
Pop

Cat
Fufu :notworthy:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Hagrid - Bearded Dragon
Tonks - Leopard Gecko


----------



## LadyV (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a corn snake called Ruggers.
2 bearded dragons called Burley & Lesquey 
:2thumb:

Also in the house I share is Hassle the most scruffiest dog I ever known and Lucy a cross breed rescued from Ireland. We cant work out the breeds but she has a terrier x look about her.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Spidey - Mexican red knee
Lucifer - probable male crestie
Ellie - Royal python
Elvie - Female water dragon
Elvis - Male water dragon


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mrs Gecko - Leopard Gecko
Tyler - Lurcher
Ben - Cat
Boris - Horned Frog
Mr and Mrs fish - 2 veil tail goldfish
plecosaurus - plec
Pyro and Blaze - fire bellied toads
Cilla Black - hamster

and various unnamed fish 

:2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

mrs gecko and mr and mrs fish?? lol

firstly... why? lol.. and secondly... if its mrs gecko, wheres her husband?


----------



## jayjay_dannii23 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bradley and Murphy - Ginger Cats
Fred and Perry - Degus
Pedro - Annery Corn
Jenga - Snow Corn
Chewy - Yorkie X (now living up to his name)
To come : Mojave Royal - Bosco (Boss)
Lesser Royal ????????


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an African Dwarf Croc call Mr Mamba.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Leopard Gecko - Gex

Although by the start of the next year I'll have more herps


----------



## steely (Jun 3, 2010)

mine are called fat lip (bearded bragon)
ziggey marlon (6ft green igy)
zif an zaf (clubed tailed igys):lol2:


----------



## Kibalus (May 5, 2010)

Butterfly agama-> Sigma
Freckled monitor-> Louis
Arizona Mnt. Kinsnake-> Gonzo

Indian Ringneck Parakeet-> Aada

+ currently buying an adult pair of high yellow Uros that I will name Dante and Lumina if I get them


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

ornate uros-pebbles and bambam
geyri-dino

sonorans-samson and delilah
hoggie-snotzer


----------



## Truffs (Aug 6, 2008)

My pygmy chams are called Bonnie & Clyde

They were almost called Live-long & Prosper due to the 'v' shaped hand walking but my family outvoted me on that one lol!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ETHEL & EDNA


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

iggy (iguana)
ruby (iguana)
charlie (albino cal)
monkey and cracker (plated lizards)


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

my leo is called spot and my bearded dragon is called mater from cars lol


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Leopards - Bernard, Jerry and Sparkles plus one baby which hasn't been named
Beardies - Barry and Ollie
Bosc - Manuel and Daisy
Dune Gecko - Joey
AFT Gecko - Charlie
Velvet Geckos - Vincent and Valentine
Tortoise - Grandpa Billy Bob
Iguana - Iggy 
Royal - Saphire
Barn Owl - Bo

Rest haven't really got names yet


----------



## jbateman1995 (Jul 21, 2010)

spike (very creative i know:Na_Na_Na_Na bearded dragon
Rex - green anole
Reptar - green anole
houdini - green anole
leo (again very creative) leopard gecko


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2007)

Coco
Razor
Fudge
Jake
Poppy
Rosie
Spike
Buffy
Lizzy
Squeeker
Dino
Amber
Peanut
Digger
Arthur
Penny
Doughnut
Gadget
Dipstick


----------



## dragopent (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lizard names*

i have two 7month old beardies ( sex yet to be confirmed ^^ ) 
they are called D'Argo & Chianna from the scifi series farscape.
:2thumb:


----------



## hawkins75 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ours are called peter & lois ( Beardies)
and meg ( Bosc monitor) need more reptiles to keep the family guy theme going :whistling2:


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

We've got:
Rocky, our little beardie... He had been chewed on when we got him, and had little boxing glove hands.
Indie, our B&W Col Tegu... he's a menace and an explorer, so he just had to be named after Indiana Jones!


----------



## Will Dawson (Sep 27, 2010)

I had one male crestie who sadly died and he was called Graham and soon I'm getting a leopard gecko which I plan to call steve if it's a male, if female, well I dunno.


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

ive got 6 snakes 2 lizards.
dizzee
bronson
bongo
devlin
dazzle
zeus
flip
snowy


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

I wanted to call my beardie (when I get it!) mclovin or haggis but family disagree 

Their suggestions are gollem, diesel or bowser

Think I might call him Dooley...my dragon after all!


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

Green iguana- Jewel, called that cause he has got a amazing blue head.
Albino nelson milksnake - ludo. 
African bullfrog- betty


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have two Crested Geckos. One of them is called Ember and the other is called Froggy (she has no tail)


----------



## Maximus84 (Aug 18, 2010)

My Leo is called Eddie Lizzard!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Frank-common snapper
Jaffa-Slider
Cake-slider
Izzie-Anole
Jabba-red iggie


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*pebbles the bearded dragon

cant leave the other animals out so i have

bonnie the cumberland slider
murphy the false map
clyde and snappy the yellow belly sliders
kia, tia and milo the staffordshire bull terriers
then i have 6 kids and the hubby but there not important lol*


----------



## jordan10 (Oct 2, 2010)

Iguana I call Tequila , son calls her absinthe


----------



## jordan10 (Oct 2, 2010)

s6 they are really cute :lol2:


----------



## Mr Grey (Aug 14, 2010)

My male beardies is called Ryu and my female is called Lilly Mae.


----------

